

Ask HN: What skills to learn to land a job at a startup? - intellegacy

HN, I'm hoping to get a job at a startup in the Fall or Winter. My resume is not the greatest: long stretches without a job when I was traveling.<p>Coding skills are obviously something I can work on, but besides that I might want to work in product dev, or as a growth analyst. What skills should I work on that would let me get one of those jobs?<p>Thanks.
======
maxbrown
Hustle. Show that you will add value more than you will cost. Can you improve,
sell or promote the product before you even join? They need a compelling
reason to hire you, and by the sound of it, it won't be something on your
resume (and it definitely won't be something you learned online over a month).
Do something bold to show them your value.

